# Riding with forearms on the bar.



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

We've all seen it. A rider getting aero by riding with his forearms resting on the bar. I've tried this, and it seemed very unstable, as well as uncomfortable. I know that aerobar extensions are not allowed, but I was wondering if armrests (without the extension) are also not allowed.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Watching today I was laughing a bit at Guillaume Van Keirsbulck on that bike...I think he had had 18" of seatpost showing. Further that was a 55/57cm frame, judging by the headtube-and it was still undersized....He must be what 2m tall?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

No they are not.

However, flat top road bars help a lot, as well as double wrapping your bar tape on the bar tops.

Riding in this position takes practice, but after a while, it becomes second nature. I spend a lot of time there during hard pulls and have no issues with controlling the bike. You just have to watch out for big bumps...


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I have no issue riding with my arms on the bars, even running over bumps/holes I don't have much issues, I just un-weigh my upperbody (including the arms) a bit right before I hit the bumps/holes and let the front of the bike glide over the obstables. Staying relaxed also helps as you hit an obstacle too as a relaxed body allows for the bike to move underneath a bit thus allowing it to glide over the obstacle, stuff everyone learns in mtb'ing.

My biggest fear is crosswind knocking the front out from me since I'm a light weight.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

it's known a IAB.. invisible aero bars.. I do it all the time.. well except if I have applied too much sunscreen.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

The faster the wheels spin, the more stable you are from the gyroscopic effect. Try riding faster. Cruise at 25-30mph and see how stable you are.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

tlg said:


> The faster the wheels spin, the more stable you are from the gyroscopic effect. Try riding faster. Cruise at 25-30mph and see how stable you are.


:thumbsup:

Indeed. No need to go all IAB at 18 mph!


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

spdntrxi said:


> it's known a IAB.. invisible aero bars.. I do it all the time.. well except if I have applied too much sunscreen.


When I was 20 years old, and had no beer belly, I used to do this all the time. Flat roads, no problem.. Watch for large bumps or holes.


----------

